# Ozark Cast Iron



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 8, 2019)

So I am wondering if any of you have any experience with this set of cast iron pans?





__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




I’m looking for something to use on my new kettle as well as on the stovetop.  Any input positive or negative would be welcome. Thanks in advance. 

G


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 9, 2019)

For the price it's ok if you are willing to sand down the cooking surfaces perfectly smooth and re season. The old stuff is the best. Look on your local craiglist for some old Lodge or  Griswold. Everything is going to stick to these new ones as their pre seasoning is pretty much a joke.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 9, 2019)

I doubt they are heirloom quality. But they appear to have decent ratings. Go for it.


----------



## PolishDeli (Dec 9, 2019)

I've seen those at walmart.  They don't look bad.  They'll work. $22 is hard to beat.

...but they don't feel as heavy as Lodge. 
(Maybe Ozarks are actually sintered iron, and not cast iron?).
They may also be prone to fracturing if you heat/cool them too fast.

I have a pretty good collection of iron cookware and am happy with all of it (mostly lodge).
Used them on the grill, in the oven, in camp fires, and on the stove.
TJMax sells Lodge skillets and dutch ovens at good prices all the time.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 9, 2019)

This set was showing up for $16 last night when I posted. Now it’s $22. I guess I should have taken the chance last night. I appreciate all of the input. Some YouTube searching has shown that sanding is almost required on anything that is pre-seasoned. Have a great Monday everyone. 

G


----------

